
Ask HN: Is the 1y cliff gone? - netmon
I heard that Google, FB, and a few other firms abolished the 1y cliff. Are startups now matching this as well? Given the horror stories I have heard of 11 month firings, it would seem that no cliff would now be table stakes. What is everyone experiencing in the job market?
======
cbzehner
I think startups are behind BigCo on this. This is a recent change at places
like Facebook.

I recently took a new job at a startup with a 1 year cliff and 10/20/30/40
vesting schedule, so there’s still a lot of variance in the market.

